# Books I used to pass the 8-hr exam



## ggguy23 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just wanted to say my 2 cents after reading on this forum and passing the 8-hr exam. Most important note to pass the exam is to study, study, study. Can't stress how important it is to get your mind focused on the exam. Second, do as many practice problems as you can.

Here are the books I used to pass the 8-hr exam: 

Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam by PE, Michael R Lindeburg (2012, Hardcover, New Edition)

Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam by PE, Michael R Lindeburg (2011, Paperback, New Edition)

Civil PE Sample Examination by PE, Michael R Lindeburg (2011, Paperback, New Edition)

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Construction Problems by Elaine Huang (2012, Paperback)

Construction Depth Practice Exams for the Civil PE Exam by Beth Lin Hartmann (2012, Paperback)

Construction Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam by Thomas Korman (2011, Paperback)

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam : A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual by PE, Michael R Lindeburg (2011, Paperback, New Edition)

If you go through these books, you will pass the exam! I'm also selling them as I don't need them anymore, PM me if you're interested.

George


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you actually use the quick reference during the exam?


----------



## JMT (Aug 18, 2014)

I purchased the quick reference and sold it immediately. For me it was a waste of time to grab another book when I had the CERM tabbed and on the table already.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2014)

^That's what I'm thinking. I'm also putting together my own quick reference/index.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^That's what I'm thinking. I'm also putting together my own quick reference/index.


This. My quick reference was the manner in which I organized my practice problems. They followed the NCEES outline format and if I found myself stuck on something, I flipped open that and usually was able to work out of the jam.


----------



## ggguy23 (Aug 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Did you actually use the quick reference during the exam?








JMT said:


> I purchased the quick reference and sold it immediately. For me it was a waste of time to grab another book when I had the CERM tabbed and on the table already.






I didn't tab up my CERM but yeah I guess that's an option as well. I know that there were 2 questions that I didn't even know where to start. I looked in the quick reference and found where exactly to look for it in the CERM. But I only used it for those 2 question so you might not need it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2014)

Two questions could be the difference between pass or fail.


----------



## ggguy23 (Aug 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Two questions could be the difference between pass or fail.






That's true. Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

